# Tablet with built-in 3G vs Tablet + hotspot



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys.

I hate my cell phone bill and I'm doing away with voice and texting. I just don't use them. My concern is what the best way to do this is. I currently have a Nexus 7 8 gig that I like a lot. Of course there is no built in 3g. I have been using my Droid Charge as a hotspot and it works just fine for my needs.

But then I've also been looking at the Galaxy Tab 2 with built in 3g and that also looks like a good setup.

My questions are:

Which would be the less expensive way to go? I don't use much data while on the go, so 2-4 gigs a month is fine
Which would be more reliable?
Which is more hackable (I love me some customer ROMs!)
Which would you go with? I've already spent the money on the N7 but the cost of a G Tab would be roughly the same as a hotspot if I sell my N7.

Thoughts/comments/jokes about my mom are welcome.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You're not going to find a more open tablet than the N7. So, if that's a priority, stick with it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd go with the hotspot. And here's why. You can place the hotspot in a particular place that gets strong signal and than use your tablet where you want. With built in, you can't do that.

And the nexus 7 is the most customizable tablet out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

